# Suche Diablo 3 =)



## Xining (21. Mai 2012)

Hiho,

ich suche einen Diablo 3 Gästepass, da ich das Game auch gerne mal zocken möchte =)
Ich hoffe es gibt noch welche die einen zu vergeben haben.
Würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen ;D

mfg

Xining


----------

